

Show HN: phpconsole - a new tool for web developers - legierski

Hi HN, I want to share with you phpconsole - my dev tool that I started developing quite a while ago, got to the point where it was usable and started testing and implementing it in my daily workflow. In the last 10 months me and some of my coworkers used it over 17k times in total, which gives me an indication that it may be useful for many more people.<p>Phpconsole is aimed at PHP/JS devs, but I believe that porting the client code to other languages would be fairly easy.<p>All feedback is welcome and if you're interested, leave your email on the page - you'll get an invitation to a beta version.<p>Check it out here: http://phpconsole.com
Product tour: http://phpconsole.com/tour
======
legierski
Clickable links:

<http://phpconsole.com>

<http://phpconsole.com/tour>

------
devicenull
This is something that will ultimately be dependent on your servers, right?
Seems handy, but I'd worry about sending internal application state to a third
party server.

------
icisted
This is amazing. Going to start using this in all my website/web app
development from now on. Thanks you.

~~~
legierski
I hope you'll like it!

------
pmtarantino
It seems great. I would definitely use it. (And I like it is made in Scotland
:D )

~~~
legierski
Thank you! Greetings from Aberdeen :)

